# :    3  (9 ) 2012.

## .

*,* *    3  (9 ) 2012*.        . 

       ,        .

 ,         2012    .

 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

**  
1.  .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     05.10.2011 N 124)    30 

2.     .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     05.10.2011 N 124)    30 

**  
1.    ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   15 .     .    9   !

2.        . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    22  (.. 20  )0.    . 

3.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

4.        - 15 .    .       !    .

6.       . -1151006 ( :   -7-3/174  22.03.12)    29  (.. 28 ).   . !   

7.           . -1152028( :    -7-11/895  24.11.2011)    30 . ,  2010 ,     ,    ,          

8.      ,                .         .  2011        

9.      ,                 .         .   2011        

  -  .     .   ,         -  . 

,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    22  (.. 20  ).

----------


## domingo SPb

... ,     .
.,  7   ... ;)

----------


## .

*domingo SPb*,

----------


## .

*.*,      ,   :yes:      4-         :Smilie:

----------

.   ,          .

----------


## Kate1001

,        2012 ,  2     -      ,    3        ,         ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## Kate1001

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## @

1          31.08.2012 (     ),         ???

----------


## .

> 


   -   100 ,  100   :Smilie:

----------


## .

*@*,      ,    .     ,    .   1,          :Frown:

----------

!    -   ,            ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glawbuch

> !    -   ,            ?

----------


## .

.       1000 .

----------



----------


## 777

11  2012 .             , ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 11  2012 .             , ?


  20-  ,   ,

----------


## saigak

> 2     -      ,    3        ,


 , ..     .       .

----------


## saigak

-    ?     ?     " "  4.31  -     .... :Embarrassment:          22.03.12...

----------

!

----------

27 , , /   ,   ,     3   .    ,   3 .   . :   , 1, 2  ,    22- .   - ?

----------


## .

> 1, 2  ,


 1    .       . , ,  ?
     -

----------


## mvf

> ?


     -   , +   .

----------


## 777

.   ?

----------


## .



----------


## Glawbuch

-                    ,    ,                   (. 1 . 25.1  ).

----------

,  !
     2012.     .   -  .    2 ,    -2.  ,  3      4     .      ,    :    ,     ,  .    1       /   .      3    4  ?        , ..    /,     ,        /,      .

----------


## Andyko

> ,        /,      .

----------


## _

4     ??  ?   5  (),   11  (  10 ),   11  (  10 ). 
   9  (   8).. ?

----------


## ! :)

> 4     ??  ?   5  (),   11  (  10 ),   11  (  10 ). 
>    9  (   8).. ?


     ,     -.   - ?        .

----------

> .       1000 .


:0  ??? ..            , ?   2   (  ),      ...   ,      ?

----------


## .

**,        ,      .    ,  
   ,     .     ,       ...

----------

> **,        ,      .    ,  
>    ,     .     ,       ...


,  ,  , ,        ...,           ,     ,  ?

----------


## .

**,            :Smilie:     100 , .

----------


## pretty

,  .      (6 ).        ,      9 ?

----------


## T

> 20-  ,   ,


 !     ?     19.09.12.

----------


## pretty

*T*,         .     20.10.12

----------


## mvf

-1110018.

----------


## Glawbuch

> !     ?     19.09.12.


,  20

----------


## T

> ,  20


.     ,  .

----------


## Ekaterina_m

!         ,    ,  .
     ,   !
, 2 ,           ,         ,        ,    ?   ,
1.   - ? ? 
2.      (   ,    )
3.           ,              ,       ,        4 
4.   

   ?
  !

----------


## 769

3       ?      
    ?    ,         .  - 15 . -=)

----------


## ! :)

* 769*,     ?  -  ,      .

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## LLMOL

, ! 
** --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   02.07.10 . N 66
( .     05.10.2011 N 124,
17.08.2012 N 113)

----------


## .

> 1.   - ? ?


      .     ,      




> ,


      ,     .     ,         ,

----------


## .

*LLMOL*,     ?

----------


## Ekaterina_m

> .     ,      
> 
>       ,     .     ,         ,


 ,  ,     -    .      ,       ?      ?

----------


## .

> ?


      .

----------


## Ekaterina_m

> .


,

----------

> 27 , , /   ,   ,     3   .    ,   3 .   . :   , 1, 2  ,    22- .   - ?


      ,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## katmit

!  )
  :
  15  2012, , 1  ( )     , ..  ,  ,    ,      /  -  .
1.      - ?
2.  ,   /     178 .       ?   "" ?
3.  ,      ,  ""    .    ?
  -,    ...

----------


## .

1.  
2. .     .    
3.       .

----------


## svikh

_1.    ,    9   !
_

  : "   02.10.12  15-03-11/07-12612  ,   **  * 1 * ,           2013 .               ."

,  ,      ....

----------


## katmit

,    ! 
   ?          ,  - /    ,   ""?

----------


## .



----------


## Ekaterina_m

!
      ,           ?       ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?

----------


## Ekaterina_m

> 


           ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?

----------


## saigak

> 


   . :Smilie:

----------


## 07

,       ()    ,      ?

----------


## Glawbuch



----------


## 07

? ?

----------


## .

1100  1000   212-  100    125-

----------


## 07

/   ?
    .

----------


## Glawbuch

> /   ?
>     .


      .

----------


## 07

?
   - .    ,   /     -      .
     .

----------


## Glawbuch

.    .  .

----------


## 07

! 
 ,      -... 
    ...       ,  ?  ? 

   !

----------


## Glawbuch

.

----------


## .

.      .  ,

----------


## Glawbuch

,  ,    .

----------


## 07

!

----------

> /   ?


"/"

----------

24.09.12     9     , ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Glawbuch

> 9


     20-

----------


## _

2        (   )    ... 
        (        ?)
   ?

----------

> ?






> ?


 :Unknown:

----------


## Glawbuch

> (        ?)


 ?     .       .

----------

> 20-


     ?

----------

**,  / (. 3, . 80  )

----------


## C

.. ,   1  2   , ,  ,   ..      -  ..   -  ..     - -    ,   1  2    ((
     -?

----------

> -?


-0710099 ?

----------


## C

1  2      .   ,   -.    -?

----------


## 258

, , --""))  
     ,  ,  4000 -  . ,     . ,   1 8.2 " ",   ?   178  (!)    .    ,      (/ ).         1 (1000   ).
 ,       ,       1   ...

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,


     ,         .     ,    .  :Smilie:       .

----------

*C*,

----------


## _

> ?     .       .


 




> 1  2      .   ,   -.    -?


       ,        -

----------


## C

** ,     -0710099..       4.2011 ..  ?       ?

----------

> 


?!   

     - -    ""
      ,        




> ?


 ?   ,   " "

(  ,  )   ""
      "   ", " "...

----------


## _

> ?!   
> 
>      - -    ""
>       ,


      ,    ,     
   -  
    -              / (           ..)

----------

> ,


 !     . ,  .
       :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...4#post53640794
    (  - 2    ),      ..

----------


## C

** ,     .

----------

,       .
   ???      ???
     ?7 ,   ,  ??

----------


## .

?

----------


## 777

-   (15000 .)  ..      15000 .   ,          .        ,..     .

----------


## 777

--1151085  ()  . :  62  10.02.07   ?

----------

,    / 5000 .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


 :yes:

----------


## .

,     .        .      ,

----------


## 777

.  2            ,        , ?     , ,..      .

----------

.
  ,   .

 ??

  777,      ???  ,      /  ???

----------


## .

.

----------


## 777

,          .     .   Glawbuch,   ,        (),    .      ,        .       --1151085  ()  . :  62  10.02.07???

----------


## saigak

> --1151085  ()  .


    ..




> -   (15000 .


 




>

----------


## .

*777*,   ,    . , ,  ,

----------


## 777

,   #100 ,  ,     ?

----------


## .

,         /

----------


## 777

,         ?

----------


## .

,   ?     10 ,   (       )       .

----------


## 777

.      ?

----------


## saigak

.  .

----------


## Nico

..        .
         " 1      22.03.12.  -7-3/174@".
.     (   5.03  4.31)   .    -     .
    -      1,       5.04.      ?
  .

----------


## saigak

> ?


 ?

----------


## Nico

-   ...   -  .

----------


## saigak

> 


  . :Smilie: 




> .


  ...,   ... :Frown:

----------


## .

> .     (   5.03  4.31)


,    ,     - ? ))    ,       ?

----------


## Nico

> ,    ,     - ? ))


     . , .,     ,             (  ,  ) - "  . 4.31".      , ..      5.04.  ,           (    , ).

----------

... 

,    ,     .
 -  (  ).
,   ,     ??
 ,    ?? 
-   .  (      )  .

  ?

----------


## 777

,     1151085,    ,        .

----------


## .

,    ?    ?

----------


## 777

,      ,             ,         .

----------


## .

,   .   ,        :Embarrassment:     ,     ?

----------


## 777

21																						3															0					3							

   																																																																													25																						9																											

  																																																																							    																																																																													21																						3															0					3							

   																																																																													25																						9																											

  																	  ,   ,      ,       -    , 2  -30,  3 -9,  4   ,           ?

----------


## 777

,   .     ,   ,     ,       -    , 2 -30,  3 -9,  4   ,           ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,      ,


  ,        ,

----------


## 777

,        ?

----------


## 777

,    ,         ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,







> ,        ?

----------


## 777

,    5 , 0710099(.),.0710001(.),.071002(    ),  
 0710099  
 	                     - 	
1  2012  ... 	     :  -7-6/942@  19.12.11,
       .0710099 (.),   .0710001(.),.071002(    ) ,   .?         ?

----------


## 777

..  ,   ?     10 ,   (       )       .        .
   ,              -1140    ?

----------


## 777

.135           .1210    .

----------

,           ...
 ,       .....    .....

----------


## saigak

> ...    .....


  .... :Frown:

----------


## 777

. ..       ,   .134,           9 ,           ?

----------


## Anastasia_2012

, , :     3        /,    /,  ,     ,  / 0   2 .  2   ,    "" -  .      9     -     ?     ?        ,  / - ,      -  .  2 .     ,      .
 !

----------

: 
 V.   (1520):   30  2012 .   "  :"  2810.      2809.
 V.   (1520):   30  2012 .   "  :"     !!!
 V.   (1520):   31  2010 .   "  :"  6813.      6812.
 V.   (1520):   31  2010 .   "  :"     !!!
   .   ?      ?
  - ?

----------


## saigak

*Anastasia_2012*, 



> ?


.       




> 







> ,  / - ,      -


 .       .

----------


## Anastasia_2012

*saigak*,  ,   ,    )

----------


## .

> ,    5 , 0710099(.),.0710001(.),.071002(    ),  
>  0710099  
>  	                     - 	
> 1  2012  ... 	     :  -7-6/942@  19.12.11,
>        .0710099 (.),   .0710001(.),.071002(    ) ,   .?         ?


-          0710099.        .         ,    .

----------


## 82

,   ,       ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,       ,     ?


 ?   ? ,     . .

----------


## tatsiana

, ,  -    ? :Redface:

----------


## tatsiana

,  :
4.      .    50  ,  50       .
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glawbuch

> , ,  -    ?


  , : 



> 50  ,  50       .

----------


## tatsiana

*Glawbuch*, !

----------


## tatsiana

-    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> -    ?


  -  ,

----------


## tatsiana

:Smilie:

----------

( , , ..)?

----------


## Glawbuch

:
)                (    )

----------

))    , - ))

----------

, ,      , ,        ,     -?   1 .

----------


## .

( ). .. .

----------

. . ,      ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


   ?
       ,     .    .

----------

??     .    -  -  ,              ?

----------

> -  -  ,


  . . (   -)




> ... .

----------

. .     -  ,     1.

----------

> ?
>     1


 .

----------

-? =)

----------

**,    "  "

----------

,         ?

----------


## mvf

- .

----------

?  ? =)
       ,    1      ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


 .

----------

> ,    1      ?


 ?)

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ...

----------


## mvf

> ?)


     "".   .

----------

)  ,         ,      1   ,      ?

----------


## mvf

.  ..       -      .

----------

. 
  ,  ,  =0

----------


## mvf

> ,


   ""... -   ?

----------

,   ))  1  =)

----------


## Glawbuch

> ""... -   ?


  ,     !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,     !


    ,     =)

----------


## saigak

> ,     =)


 ?  - ,    -. :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## -

> . -1151006 ( :   -7-3/174  22.03.12)    29  (.. 28 ).   . !


     ?

----------

.      -      .      .   .   ,  .

----------

! 
    26 .       (     05.10.11 124)   ,  .    . - ?

----------


## .

**,    ,    ?

----------

:Embarrassment: . 
      ,  .

----------


## .



----------

> 


  :Redface:  
         ? ,  -    -.

----------


## .

**,

----------


## Mariana77

,  ,     .      .     30.09.12.   ,  , ..   .   ,  .    .       9.12.?

----------

> 


 .    .      ,   ,       .      !

----------

.  24 ,   1 ,    .   ?         ,   ...

----------


## .

,      +   ,       
      20

----------

.,    1   2?

----------


## saigak

> 1   2?

----------

"   "   "   " ?

----------


## saigak

.    ?

----------

> .    ?


 ,        ))
      ...

----------


## saigak

> ...


         ....




> ))


   -  ....

----------

3- ..    .  ,  .   "0",  . 
     : 

4  -  15  2012 - .  1000 .   
  -  20  2012 - .  200 .  
    -  20  2012 - . -  1000 . 

     15  2012 -   . !   

   ? -      ((( 
,     ,   ,     4- ?

----------


## 07

!
 ,      041  2   02   ? -     ...  :Embarrassment:    !  :Redface:

----------


## C

..        ..   (

----------


## Glawbuch

> ..        ..


 ,  ,  , ,  ,      ,  ,       .......

----------


## 07

.  :Frown:  ...      .
  !

----------


## saigak

> ,     ,   ,     4- ?


 .       .    -  .

----------


## Mariana77

> ,      +   ,       
>       20



 :Smilie: ,       ,     .   ,  ""   .       .    .  :      ()    ,    ,         (. 4 .15 129-  21.11.1996 .,     22  2003 .  67) ,   9.12.   ,   ,    ,   ?

----------

.   , .. 
  :   ,  , ,   "0",  (  2012) ..

    3 :

1.   
2.    
3.  .   
(  2    3  + )

    , ,   . 1  2   "   ",       "0".       ,    . 

  ,        1  : 1.    2. .     ,   ()   , ""  "9 " -?        3.
     (  )?     -  . ( " ")
!

----------

20  2012 . (. 80  ).   ,   :    ,          . (1  2).      1000        (    )  200     .,      ,   200 .  -   ,     500   .  :   ,    .     -   ,    ,    (   ,  )    .

----------

!
        ,  ,     ,    .  ,  .. ,      ,    .      .      )

       2    4 (   ),   .           . , .  , , ..

   ,         "  " ? 
   : 
    - 21- 3 - 03
    -     25 -9 - 03  

  ,   ,  , ,               9 .,    -3.        .      .. 

  ,    ,    .     ,      . ,   002 .     .   ..  ,  ..

----------


## 2007

> - 21- 3 - 03
>     - 25 -9 - 03


 :yes: 




> ,    ,    .


.   .

----------

,  ,        3 ()      .    21 ,    3,   3.    : 25 - 9 - 0.

----------

,     ,  ,   ,    ,         .   , ,    ))))       ?))

----------

> : 25 - 9 - 0


  :Smilie: 

   (,   )

----------

, ,    )  ,    ))) !

----------

.      - ?

----------

,    : , ,  ( ), ., , , .

----------

! 
      " "  ) , .      )

     ..    )    2200  (   - ). -  ,        ,      ) 

,      -1 ,   ? ,     15 .   2-    -1  "0", ,   ,    . ,     . 

       -1  :  "  ".  0.  - ,     .      .  ,     .      0 . ,  ) 

   !

----------


## Glawbuch

> -1 ,   ?


 :yes:

----------

1  ,    ?)))       :  ,            .      ,       ,     ,     .          -   ,      10 %   (. 17  27-),         .     ,    .

----------


## saigak

> ,    .


   .....   .       .

----------


## 2007

> .....   .       .


 , ,    ()   (6-1+6-2).

----------


## saigak

?     ,         ....

----------

.      ,  -     ;  -         ,     .

----------

> 1  ,    ?)))       :  ,            .      ,       ,     ,     .          -   ,      10 %   (. 17  27-),         .     ,    .


,  )     "0"   )        (,  ,   ..    ,   ,      (,     ..)..  ,    )  ,     !  .!    !)

 ,     ..)    ..    )       -    ..   -  )       ))

----------


## saigak

> ..)    ..    )       -    .


         . :Smilie: 




> "0"


 ,      .        ,       .

----------


## 07

.         3   1.05,    (   ) 0,60 .
       -6-2. (    ,     ..  :Embarrassment:    )...    ...
  ,      ,        ,      ?

  !

----------


## 07

.
          ,     (   ).           ,    (     )               (.. "   ").       ,             ,     /    (       )     (    ,     ).   ,          ,    , ..   ...
-    ? 
  -        ?

----------

,          9    ,        .  ,          ,  ,      ?

----------

, .      ,   : ,    ,    .    119.1    "      ()".

----------

,   ,      .        .    ,    . ,    (   ) -          , ,     .          .       ,         -   ,     .

----------

> ,          9    ,        .  ,          ,  ,      ?


  , - . 119.1      . ,     ,   ( ).  -    ,      (.     16.06.2011   65-22703/2010). ,    ,   .

----------

!
   ,         (    ,    .. ..     ,     .     )   ,     1000  ,        ,    200  . .  1200 .  ,     " "        ,   )) 

1.  ,      ? (      ,   .    ). 
2.     ,         , ?  ,    .. 

,        ,      (   .      700      -  ),     .     ,       1000 .  ,    ,  -    .   !        ?     ..  ,    , ..  ,    .

----------


## .

> ,    .. ..     ,


  .       .     .

----------

> .       .     .


   ?    ,       ,   ( )    ))  
  ,   ,    . ..     ,   .     (   -).      ?     50  50?   

    ? -   ?

----------


## saigak

> . ..     ,


 ..  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

.   ,      ,     .

----------

> .   ,      ,     .


.    - .        (     ),          ? 
         1000 .            ( ,        ..). , , ..       , , ,   ,         .. -   .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


       .  :yes:

----------

,    (   , )
       . ,  ,          ,    .     , .

----------

> .


   ?   ,    ?  :Smilie:          ..    ,  ,          : ..       ,     ..    (  )   ?  :Smilie:

----------

,    6-2      3 . 
    ,   ?      30/09/12         ? 
  ,    (  )    ,    .    ,     . 
  -, 
        .

----------

> ,    6-2      3 . 
>     ,   ?      30/09/12         ? 
>   ,    (  )    ,    .    ,     . 
>   -, 
>         .


  , .    .       ,    .

----------

,    , 3-    .   -  1263,37 () ,  1803,37 ( ,,) 
     ,      .    ?

----------

> ,    , 3-    .   -  1263,37 () ,  1803,37 ( ,,) 
>      ,      .    ?


 ,     .    5,  ,      ,    ,   ,    ,       .           -    -    .  ,  5,   ,        .

----------

